# apple . what do i need?



## pwalsh (Jan 10, 2008)

hi all. please forgive me. im not tech savy at all. in fact i only started using computers 3 years ago.
i had a dell with windows. thought it was ok. then a few months ago for work i was givan an apple lap top just for 2 months. i found it really nice to use, really nice! the applications were smooth and easy to use. so much differnet than the dell. not as business like, mkes the dell feel like a work station.

i now want to buy a lap top. i have since told my friends that i want to buy an apple and they have all laughed at me because they say apples are so expensive. they say i can get a great lap top with 2gig 64 bit for 1000euro and to get a powerfull apple would cost more than twice that. the thing is, i only need the lap top to browse the net, download some music and videos (not much) and write out some documents for work. if i bought the lowest spec lap top from apple, it would cost around 1200 euro. would it be ok for these uses?
is it really necessary to have a powerfull laptop if i only really use it for some recreation? i dont even play games! or if im gonna buy the lowest spec apple , should i spend half that and but a cheaper lesser known model? im not really sure why i enjoyed using that apple laptop, but i just did.
i would hate to go out and buy something that just didnt feel right. 
some advice really would help before i spent my money as unfortunately im not rich! 
thanks so much all and sorry for my tech ignorance.
pat.


----------



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

If you like the Apple I would say go for it. They are a really nice machine. I had a few roommates that had them and I loved em when I was dinging around on the internet or typing a paper or whatever. They are nice for that, and are fairly easy to use once you get used to it which you have already. Don't worry about what your friends say you should go with. Apple is more expensive for a reason. 

I sold a car to one of my customers who is a Computer Programmer for the state of Idaho and he loves Apples. Being the programmer that he is he has to use Windows, but he likes the macs. He told me that Windows makes sloppy code and just throw in a bigger hard drive because it is cheap. Where Apple makes clean code, which costs more because it takes longer. That is why you can get a Windows for so much less than an Apple. But that is just his opinion. 

If you are comfortable using the Apple and not the Windows, I would go with the Apple. That is my advice.


----------



## pwalsh (Jan 10, 2008)

hi thanks for that :up: 
do u think the least expensive apple would be ok for what i need? e mail , browse the net, download some videos n music n writing a few documents for work. thats about all . no games or stuff like that.
cheers
pat


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

I assume you are interested in getting the Macbook. You would be quite satisfied with it for what you intend to do. I do recommend getting as much memory as your wallet will allow.

As far as it being more expensive than any comparable Windows laptop, my view is that you get what you pay for and it is worth it. Just the mere fact that "it just works" is reason enough for me to justify the extra money. The "less stress" factor of no spyware/virus issues is a big plus as well. 

Best of luck and enjoy!


----------



## pwalsh (Jan 10, 2008)

great .
thanks so much.
so ive looked on apples web site and im not gonna lie, im a little confused with the technical jargon.
i take it the more i spend basically the better macbook i get.
what do u think a good happy medium would be in terms of price? 

2.0GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
1GB memory 
80GB hard drive1 
Combo drive 
Ready to ship: 24hrs 
Free Shipping 
Eur 1,049.00 
(Eur 866.94 ex VAT)/



2.2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
1GB memory 
120GB hard drive1 
Double-layer SuperDrive 
Ready to ship: 24hrs 
Free Shipping 
Eur 1,249.00 
(Eur 1,032.23 ex VAT)/



2.2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
1GB memory 
160GB hard drive1 
Double-layer SuperDrive 
Ready to ship: 24hrs 
Free Shipping 
Eur 1,449.00 
(Eur 1,197.52 ex VAT)/


2.2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
1440 x 900 resolution 
2GB memory 
120GB hard drive1 
8x double-layer SuperDrive 
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT graphics with 128MB SDRAM 
Ready to ship: 24hrs 
Free Shipping 
Eur 1,899.00 
(Eur 1,569.42 ex VAT)




2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
1440 x 900 resolution 
2GB memory 
160GB hard drive1 
8x double-layer SuperDrive 
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT graphics with 256MB SDRAM 
Ready to ship: 24hrs 
Free Shipping 
Eur 2,399.00 
(Eur 1,982.64 ex VAT)




2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
1680 x 1050 resolution 
2GB memory 
160GB hard drive1 
8x double-layer SuperDrive 
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT graphics with 256MB SDRAM 
Ready to ship: 24hrs 
Free Shipping 
Eur 2,699.00 
(Eur 2,230.58 ex VAT)


thanks so much everyone, and come to think of it , you are sooooo right! 
my dell pc has been in my friends house getting fixed so much more than it has been in my house being used. thats all very well if u can fix computers and i know nothin about tech issues. 
im almost convinced.
cheers


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello -

One difference I see that might sway your opinion one way or another is the Combo Drive versus the SuperDrive. The SuperDrive burns both CDs and DVDs, and is pretty slick. 

The higher end models of the Macbooks with the NVIDEA GeForce video cards are pretty much for the user who would want a system geared toward high graphics. For example, my newest iMac I bought with the high performance video card because I knew I was going to be making iMovies/DVDs from home videos. A lot of gamers would prefer that as well. If this is something you don't see yourself having a need for, then it is not something necessary and might save a little money.

If you are just needing a pretty basic laptop, I'd recommend the second or third choice. You'd have a faster processor, a larger hard drive (believe it or not 80 GB is not all that large these days especially if you take a lot of digital photos) and more memory.

One final thing I recommend - Apple has a wonderful 3-year warranty available called AppleCare. And it is nice because you have the entire first year that you own the system to purchase it -- it is not something mandatory you have to purchase right away. 

Hope that helps. Oh and I always joke that I use a Mac and fix a PC.


----------



## pwalsh (Jan 10, 2008)

hi cheers for that!:up:
just one more question.
the second and third choice have just 1GB. this is enough for what i need , isnt it?
my friend says no point in buying a laptop unless it has 2GB, no matter what youre using it for. would u agree?
great help so far, cheers pat.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again -

The amount of memory you need is a personal preference, really. I always feel the more, the better, like your friend.  But it is more money. What your intentions are, I'd say 1 GB would suffice. There may be others who dissent, though.

What is nice is you can customize the laptop you order and have it configured with more memory when you purchase it. Or - in the future if you find you do wish you had more memory, you can upgrade and install it yourself easily. You can purchase it through Apple or other sites (I'd have to look as I can't remember offhand). I believe you'd pay the most for it through Apple.

Glad to help.


----------



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

For what you are going to be doing 1 Gig is plenty. My system, actually my wifes system that I use, has only 512MB. I play games on it so 1 Gig will be plenty for what you need. Yea Apple is the most expensive when it comes to upgrading your RAM. I would go through Newegg or someone like that.


----------



## pwalsh (Jan 10, 2008)

excellent ,
i didnt even know that i could upgrade later.
sold, to the man in ireland!


----------



## pwalsh (Jan 10, 2008)

is it really easy to install memory later?
does it involve taking the laptop apart? is it an extension? or is it simply something you would download?
again sorry for my computer ignorance, but i am trying
cheers 
pat


----------



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

Well its really not that hard. It can be scary if you have never looked at the guts of your own computer before, but its nothing to worry about. There is a slot on the back of the laptop that screws down and under that are the slots for your RAM. There are plenty of sites that will show you how to do with step-by-step picture instructions if you need it. Its really nothing to worry about. And really like I and Yankee Rose said before that 1GB or RAM will be plenty for what you are planning on using your laptop for.


----------



## pwalsh (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks so much folks,
very helpful indeed.
maybe speak again sometime!
and you never know , maybe someday i will be on here giving someone else advice hehehehe
all the best
pat.


----------



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

Glad we could help. If that is all you need from us in the Thread tools at the top you can mark this as solved.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I use my laptop to make videos, so I went with the Macbook Pro, 2GB RAM.
But if all you're going to do is surf the Internet, check email, do word processing, games, "non graphic intensive" stuff, then a Macbook with 1GB, or even 512MB would be fine.


----------



## pwalsh (Jan 10, 2008)

cheers all!
you'll love this!
i would have clicked "solved" last week, but my p.c. wasn't working AGAIN.
so thanks all and speak soon,
pat


----------

